# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Không cần cài đặt bất cứ phần mềm nào, đây là cách kiểm tra pin laptop của bạn đang ở mức nào

## muabanxe

Sau một thời gian dài sử dụng, pin laptop của bạn sẽ bị chai dần. Để xác định được mức độ pin đã bị chai bao nhiêu thì thường người dùng phải nhờ đến sự hỗ trợ của phần mềm, ứng dụng thứ 3.

Tuy nhiên có một cách đơn giản để xác định mức độ chai pin là bao nhiêu mà bạn không cần phải sử dụng đến phần mềm, ứng dụng thứ 3. Để thực hiện cách này, mời bạn cùng tham khảo bài viết dưới đây của Quản trị mạng.

*1. Với laptop chạy Windows 7*


Để kiểm tra tình trạng pin laptop chạy Windows 7 của bạn đang ở mức độ nào, bạn chỉ cần mở Command Prompt dưới quyền Admin, sau đó nhập câu lệnh dưới đây vào cửa sổ Command prompt:


powercfg/energy
​


Quá trình thực thi câu lệnh sẽ diễn ra lâu hơn một chút. Sau khi câu lệnh được thực thi xong, nó sẽ báo cho bạn biết vị trí lưu bản báo cáo mức độ pin laptop của bạn.

Mở bản báo cáo trên trình duyệt của bạn và tìm kiếm mục *Battery Information*. Tại đây bạn có thể kiểm tra được các thông số về pin của bạn, các giá trị của Design Capacity và giá trị của Full Charge.

Bạn có thể nhìn thấy ảnh chụp màn hình dưới đây, sau khi thực thi câu lệnh xong giá trị Full Charge cao hơn giá trị Design Capacity trên hệ thống.



Nếu giá trị Full Charge thấp hơn giá trị Design Capacity đồng nghĩa với việc pin laptop của bạn đang ở mức báo động, khi đó bạn có thể nghĩ đến giải pháp là thay pin.

*2. Trên Laptop Windows 8 và Windows 10*


Để kiểm tra mức độ pin laptop Windows 8 và Windows 10, bạn mở Command Prompt dưới quyền Amin rồi nhập câu lệnh dưới đây vào cửa sổ Command Promt:


powercfg/batteryreport
​


Chờ khoảng vài giây để câu lệnh thực hiện và tạo bản báo cáo cho bạn, sau đó mở bản báo cáo trên trình duyệt của bạn. Việc tạo báo cáo trên Windows 8 và Windows 10 đơn giản và dễ đọc hơn rất nhiều so với Windows 7.

Tiếp theo bạn tìm mục *Battery life estimates* và so sánh giá trị Full Charge và giá trị Design Capacity. Nếu giá trị Full Charge thấp hơn, bạn cần phải xem xét việc thay thế một pin laptop mới.

Trong hình ảnh ví dụ minh họa dưới đây, bạn có thể nhìn thấy pin laptop đã bị “chết” và không còn sạc được:



*Tham khảo thêm một số bài viết dưới đây:*


*Chúc các bạn thành công!*

----------

